# "Cubic Oasis" - journal



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

*Tank*: Current USA Beta Cube
*Lighting*: Vision Max Desk Lamp - 13-watt full spectrum PL fluorescent bulb
*Photo-period*: 8 hrs per day
*Substrate*: ~1" cheap topsoil, capped with Seachem Onyx Sand from existing aquarium

Current Fauna: Crypt. parva, Hemianthus micranthemoides
Planned Fauna: Microsorum pteropus "narrow" (maybe), Red Cherry Shrimp(depends on temp stability)

Just a quick shot with my phone








08.03.10


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

looks good so far. I like your rocks too haha. Should be fun to watch fill in.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The rock placement looks really good, this scape will look great as it grows out.
IMHO, I think you defintely try the cherry shrimp. Even if temps are not stable, I've read a couple posts about these shrimp surviving in a wide range of extreme conditions. I have some myself in an un-heated tank and they have done well through summer and winter (in Southeast Texas, at least).

EDIT: Here's one thread I read that gives both sides of shrimp stress and tolerance.

Here's another one.

-Dave


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks davemonkey, those are great articles!


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Another crappy phone picture.

08.13.10


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I had to tear this down, it became overrun with BGA.
I will post new photos of the restart soon.


----------



## Molch (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm thinking - should you start with more plants? You had a lot of open areas in the old set-up - the more plants you start with, the less chance those algae will have.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)




----------

